
The Brave Browser Ecosystem Could Be Worth Billions - ChrisCinelli
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4252749-brave-browser-ecosystem-worth-billions
======
garysahota93
I love Brave! I think it's an underdog that's truly going to make waves if
their traction continues. I'm really curious as to why they'd use Chromium vs
Firefox as their base though. Any reasoning someone care to explain?

